# Can someone give me a quick Safestrap tutorial



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Never used Safestrap before and am thinking about trying ICS, but have some questions:

1. How does it work? Hit "Menu" upon reboot, and enter safestrap, from there it works like CWM?

2. How do you toggle back and forth between non-safe and safe?

3. Does Safestrap screw things up for OTA upgrade path? I know from reading a few posts that it did not for 902... for other/future updates would it just be a matter of flashing the preinstall file back (not sure if it's that simple)?

4. Has it truly become unstable for the Bionic?

5. Other tips / tricks?

Thanks!


----------



## Johncsuh (Oct 21, 2011)

I too would like some pointers before I mess with ICS


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Hashcodes site: http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/
Also a good reference on xda:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455888
eye__dea

LDubs and Johncsuh- Were these links helpful? Do you need more information still?


----------

